# baby cookie recipe (with allergies)



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm looking to make my babe some sort of plain cookie that he can munch on. It can't have dairy, soy, eggs, wheat or corn...but I can use rice milk and rice or kamut flour. I also don't want it to have sugar. Is there a recipe out there like this? Or should I just wait until some of these allergies/sensitivities are gone?
Or is there anything I can make him, pastry wise? cake, biscuit?

He lives on rice, lentils, peas, carrots, apples, bananas, blueberries, oatmeal, peaches, pears and potatoe. As well as kamut and rice puffed cereal. Oh ya and tons of mama milk.

Any advice is appreciated









Dawn


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Try www.wholesomebabyfood.com We used a few of her recipes and sometimes could change as necessary.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

My favorite: *Banana Oat Bundles*

1 c quick oats
1 c ground oats (grind oats in a blender or food processor to make a coarse oat flour)
1/4 t salt
1/4 t cinnamon or cardamom
1/4 t nutmeg
1 t baking powder
1 c (~2) overripe bananas, mashed
1 t vanilla extract
3 T oil of choice

Mix dry, mix wet, add wet to dry. Drop by the spoonful onto parchment paper or Silpat. Bake 12-15 min at 350.

From the Vive le Vegan Cookbook. If the bananas are not really ripe, I sometimes add up to 2 T rapadura or agave. If the bananas are really ripe, it shouldn't need any sweetening at all.

Aven


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

wow thanks!
is 't' teaspoon or tablespoon?







:


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

t is usually a teaspoon and T is usually Tablespoon.

I think Cathe Olson has some alternative cookie/teether biscuit recipes in her 'Simply Natural' Baby Food book.








atm, and typing one handed, but I'll try to look up a few to post.

I think arrowroot cookies would be allowed too, if homemade with no wheat.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah, sorry. 't' is teaspoon, 'T' is tablespoon.

Aven


----------

